# Best fish finder under $100?



## WhiteMoose (Apr 16, 2012)

I had an Eagle Cuda portable fish finder that I used back and forth between my canoe and jon boat. Suction cup mount transducer, and it ran on AA batteries which I only had to replace once a year. I really liked it, but it was misplaced somehow this winter.  
Now I'm looking for one that I can hardwire into my jon. Looking at the Garmins- https://www.basspro.com/Garminreg;-...102450?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL#BVQAWidgetID
Anyone have thoughts on them? I really just want to see the depth and find brush piles.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought a Hummingbird piranha max 170 for $59.99 last year and it does everything I need it to do. Been very happy with it. I got a deal at a local marine shop on it. The 160 max can usually be had for under $100 online. 

All I care about is depth and water temp. Don't need to know much else IMO. No matter how many colors a screen has or how high a detail the pic is, you still have to catch them lol.....


----------



## WhiteMoose (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take a look at the piranhas, thanks. Sounds like we are "in the same boat" when it comes to depth finders. I would like to be able to tell weather I'm over a brush pile or a boulder, but don't really care about seeing the fish on the screen.


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 16, 2012)

I grew up with the old flash finders, ya know the ones that had red lines in a circle...lol. And I always caught fish with those  All these new side scan, wide scan, 3D, color screen, GPS, Radar, inferred tell ya what the weather on Mars is depth finders are overkill in my opinion lol.


----------



## sixgun86 (Apr 16, 2012)

I've been happy with my Lowrance X-4. Thinking I caught it on sale for $69.


----------

